# Diabetic Foot Exams



## dballard2004

I have a couple of questions regarding the use of HCPCS codes G0245-G0247 for diabetic patients with peripheral neuropathy with loss of protective sensation, please.

What is the correct use of these codes?  Are they to be used only when the patient has been diagnosed with peripheral neuropathy with LOPS and we are evaluating and/or treating them only, or can they be used for a routine foot exam where there has been no diagnosis of peripheral neuropathy with LOPS?  

In regards to the latter, if you can't report the HCPCS codes for a routine foot exam (no dx of neuropathy or LOPS), then do you report just an Office/Outpatient E/M code (99201-99215)?

TIA


----------



## ciphermed

NCD for Services Provided for the Diagnosis and Treatment of Diabetic Sensory Neuropathy with Loss of Protective Sensation (aka Diabetic Peripheral Neuropathy) (70.2.1)
Publication Number
100-3
Manual Section Number
70.2.1
Version Number
1
Effective Date of this Version
7/1/2002
Implementation Date
7/1/2002
Benefit Category
Physicians' Services
Note: This may not be an exhaustive list of all applicable Medicare benefit categories for this item or service. 
Item/Service Description
Presently, peripheral neuropathy, or diabetic sensory neuropathy, is the most common factor leading to amputation in people with diabetes. In diabetes, sensory neuropathy is an anatomically diffuse process primarily affecting sensory and autonomic fibers; however, distal motor findings may be present in advanced cases. Long nerves are affected first, with symptoms typically beginning insidiously in the toes and then advancing proximally. This leads to loss of protective sensation (LOPS), whereby a person is unable to feel minor trauma from mechanical, thermal, or chemical sources. When foot lesions are present, the reduction in autonomic nerve functions may also inhibit wound healing.
Indications and Limitations of Coverage
Diabetic sensory neuropathy with LOPS is a localized illness of the feet and falls within the regulation's exception to the general exclusionary rule (see 42 CFR §411.15(l)(1)(i)). Foot exams for people with diabetic sensory neuropathy with LOPS are reasonable and necessary to allow for early intervention in serious complications that typically afflict diabetics with the disease.
Effective for services furnished on or after July 1, 2002, Medicare covers, as a physician service, an evaluation (examination and treatment) of the feet no more often than every six months for individuals with a documented diagnosis of diabetic sensory neuropathy and LOPS, as long as the beneficiary has not seen a foot care specialist for some other reason in the interim. LOPS shall be diagnosed through sensory testing with the 5.07 monofilament using established guidelines, such as those developed by the National Institute of Diabetes and Digestive and Kidney Diseases guidelines. Five sites should be tested on the plantar surface of each foot, according to the National Institute of Diabetes and Digestive and Kidney Diseases guidelines. The areas must be tested randomly since the loss of protective sensation may be patchy in distribution, and the patient may get clues if the test is done rhythmically. Heavily callused areas should be avoided. As suggested by the American Podiatric Medicine Association, an absence of sensation at two or more sites out of 5 tested on either foot when tested with the 5.07 Semmes-Weinstein monofilament must be present and documented to diagnose peripheral neuropathy with loss of protective sensation.
*A.	The examination includes:*
1.	A patient history. 
2.	A physical examination that must consist of at least the following elements: 
	Visual inspection of forefoot and hindfoot (including toe web spaces). 
	Evaluation of protective sensation. 
	Evaluation of foot structure and biomechanics. 
	Evaluation of vascular status and skin integrity. 
	Evaluation of the need for special footwear. 
3.	Patient education.
*B.	Treatment includes, but is not limited to:*
o	Local care of superficial wounds. 
o	Debridement of corns and calluses. 
o	Trimming and debridement of nails. 

The diagnosis of diabetic sensory neuropathy with LOPS should be established and documented *prior* to coverage of foot care. Other causes of peripheral neuropathy should be considered and investigated by the primary care physician prior to initiating or referring for foot care for persons with LOPS. 
Transmittal Number
153
Transmittal Link
http://www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/R153CIM.pdf 

Hope this helps,


----------



## dballard2004

This is a big help!  Thanks Anthony!


----------

